# my amazing fafi haul + cupcakes [ with pics ]



## resin (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm starting my valentine's day massacre a day early!!

today i went to the pro store here in vancouver, bc. so of course i had to take some pictures of my lovelies :] they gave me the wrong lipstick shade of 'strawbaby' so i'm going to exchange it 'for fun n' sexy'! here we go :











looking inside















the flash washes out the compact, they're faces are peachy. 





the staff at mac decorated these postcards with cute hearts and fafi writing so awesome!





the bf bought these mouth watering cupcakes for us!





omggggggggggg better than an orgasm
super thick icing and very sweet in taste.

*march 1 UPDATE!*
i exchanged my verve-acious for a belightful ipp and also bought fashion frenzy and a backup of not so innocent! my pro store have the msfs so i got warmed too! my updated pictures.















lipsticks L to R: high top, fun n' sexy, utterly frivolous, and not so innocent (x2). lipglass: cult fave

blushes in front L to R: Hipness, Fashion Frenzy 

iridescent powders back to front: Verve-Acious, Sassed Up






lipsticks L to R: high top, fun n' sexy, utterly frivolous, and not so innocent (x2). lipglass: cult fave 

i forgot to picture the nail polish in the group shot. but it's 'girls will be girls' the light pink one!


----------



## peacelover18 (Feb 14, 2008)

Damn. Now I want a cupcake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your haul!


----------



## matsubie (Feb 14, 2008)

ooh! great haul!

oh my gosh, those cupcakes look delicious! i want some.


----------



## Julzie (Feb 14, 2008)

Those cards looks so pretty! Omg, and that cupcake looks delicious! YUM.


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 14, 2008)

Great haul but 
OMG !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Those cupcakes are just food porn, I never see nice things like that here in London


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 14, 2008)

I want one of those cupcakes, never seen any like that here! I want the makeup too, so jealous! Great haul.


----------



## Jot (Feb 14, 2008)

nice haul and those cupcakes look amazing!


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 14, 2008)

omg the cupcakes! me want please


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 14, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies and those cupcakes. Be sure to share


----------



## Susanne (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your pictures with us. They are great!


----------



## User40 (Feb 14, 2008)

Fantastic haul. cupcakes too. Now I've got to go get myself a cupcake! Enjoy all your sweet treats.


----------



## resin (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks everyone! happy valentine's day! and i'll definitely share these with you all <3

those cupcakes are very sweet so sweet for an infected tooth. i'm going for a root canal on friday (15th) so i wanted to get the party started early  haha :]


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 14, 2008)

<<<<I'm not going to state the obvious. Great Fafi haul, enjoy!


----------



## n_c (Feb 14, 2008)

Those are fantastic choices...enjoy!


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 14, 2008)

Great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 14, 2008)

Fabulous haul!!!  I so want a cupcake now!!!!  LOL  Enjoy all you goodies--whatever form they take!!


----------



## BlueRose (Feb 14, 2008)

OMG  yummy cupcakes, me want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







enjoy your goodies


----------



## goink (Feb 14, 2008)

/gasp!
I was just at MAC Vancouver Pro today. They said they don't have any postcards for Fafi, just the self-decorated ones. How did you get the folded one with the Fafi products?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 14, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmm the cupcakes might be the best part! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




great haul


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 14, 2008)

which two pressed powders did you get?


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 14, 2008)

OMG those cupcakes omg ...I wants one now!


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 14, 2008)

i was super excited about your haul until i saw the cupcakes then i completely forgot about it and started daydreaming about the cupcakes. i tried fun n' sexy today it is grrrreat


----------



## resin (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_which two pressed powders did you get?_

 
sassed up
belightful


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_/gasp!
I was just at MAC Vancouver Pro today. They said they don't have any postcards for Fafi, just the self-decorated ones. How did you get the folded one with the Fafi products?_

 
i got the sticker fold out in the mail a few weeks ago. i wanted to include it in the pic!


----------



## nickaboo (Feb 15, 2008)

awesome haul! are those cupcake 'crave' cupcakes??? if so, they are SO total cupcake heaven!


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 15, 2008)

im soooo jealous!!! I love it all =) yummy cupcakes


----------



## user79 (Feb 15, 2008)

Those cupcakes do look orgasmic!!! *droooool*

What store in Vancouver did you buy the cupcakes from? (I used to live there...)


----------



## emilyjoy (Feb 15, 2008)

What a great haul. Everything is adorable.
And those cupcakes look delicious!


----------



## ShortnSassy (Feb 16, 2008)

mmmm cupcakes! they look delish! i'm jealous... i want one of those cute postcards! and the bag is so cute too! the nordy's near me just gave me a regular MAC bag when i bought my fafi haul.


----------



## resin (Mar 2, 2008)

bump added more pics!


----------



## parysse (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh the cupcakes look so pretty! And the Fafi stuffs are so cute! I really like the lipsticks.


----------

